# ARM simulator or IDE for FreeBSD 8.0 (64-bit)



## Giorgos (Jan 31, 2010)

Does exists such a tool?


----------



## mk (Jan 31, 2010)

emulators/skyeye/

```
SkyEye is an Open Source Software Project. The goal of SkyEye is to provide an
integrated simulation environment in Linux and Windows. SkyEye environment
simulates typical Embedded Computer Systems (Now it supports Atmel AT91 board
based on ARM7TDMI CPU, board based on ARM720T CPU, board based on StrongARM
(SA1100/SA1110). You can run some Embedded Operation System such as ARM Linux,
uClinux, uc/OS-II (ucos-ii) etc in SkyEye, and analyze or debug them at source
level.
```


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 1, 2010)

emulators/qemu claims to emulate ARM (among others).


----------



## Giorgos (Feb 9, 2010)

skyeye does not built for FreeBsd (64)


----------

